# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Dr.Web:Curiet, SysInspector-4F5F11C2A131412-081102-0347.xml

## DISEPEAR

Сегодня при контрольном сканировании утилита Curiet от Dr Web от 13.11.2008, задетектила следующее:
SysInspector-4F5F11C2A131412-081102-0347.xml	E:\ПРОГРАММЫ \ESET SYS-INSPECTOR	Возможно, BATCH.Virus.
  Да... если уже ESET начинают писать вирусы, то страшно жить на белом свете.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Отправьте файл в ВирЛаб Доктора, исправят...

----------

